# Square water tank



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

A water tank to go with the fuel oil tank









I finally broke down and bought a Grex pin nailer......sweeeet.
So this is all board on board construction.

Next up painting.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Larry,

Water tank looks good. Nice job, I like the ruffness of the lumber, did you cut it, or buy it?

Chuck


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is Beautiful Larry. Did you just nail it, or glue it too. I think it is too neat to paint, but I will await what you do with it.I will be working on a base for a circular one soon.

Nice.
Paul


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I cut all the lumber on my MicroMark table saw. But it does start out as 1x4 cedar from the lumber yard. 

Paul, glued as well as nailed. Glue is Titebond III. It does look good but it's gonna be painted.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW That is a beautiful job on the tank. It goes well with the fuel tank.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. Very nice water tank Larry. The rougness of the wood really sets it off!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I gotta get me a pin nailer!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work! It's almost a shame to paint it. How about staining it?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. It would just turn gray in the weather so it has to be painted. Stain would work and look nice, but I use the Krylon rattle cans and most often the primers. Kryon dries in 12 minutes.and spraying is really easy. In the end the paint will weather nicely as well....you'll see









Next up.... a two stall engine house for the shays.


----------



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Larry !!! 

I thought nobody would ever find my hiding place. lol. 

Pat McCarty 
Hudson Valley LS RR Club


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Larry! Your new RR theme is producing some outstanding models. I'm looking forward to the new engine house as well as seeing all your fine creations sited on the railroad. 

BTW, Behlen makes some very nice stains in rattle cans should you have a need. I used their Dark Mahogany on my Davis Slough trestle and most of the retaining walls and cribbing. The stains are available through "Woodworker's Supply".


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Your tank looks great. Construction I used my pin nailer on just didn't stay together ouside with the expansion and contraction of the wood, so I wouldn't leave you tank outside all the time. 

Terl


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Pat, I wondered who the slacker was.......you're fired ;-) 

Nice tip on the stain Richard, I'll check it out. 

Terl, the whole thing is glued with Titebond III, the pin nailer just holds it all in place until the glue dries. I know the glue works as I've had stuff out summer and winter for a couple of years.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Noyce woik!
I think I'd weather it only lightly and put a heavy preservative on it.

Only lightly hehe 







Like I have room to talk. My tank is *heavily* weathered.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice water tower. It's a same I cant build one like that as I leave all buildings out year road the weather and the termites here would take it's toll. Later RJD


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here it is with the Krylon paint job.

I'm sure it will look much better in the pics outdoors.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb Larry! One of the best I've seen. I love my Grex pin nailer too, unbelievalbe time saver! I have that same WSL shay. Very nice loco, probably my favorite. Did you use the spout kit from Ozark?


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

The shay is indeed nice Jim...I've got two of them. I bought the 2nd after I finished the R/C installation in the first and loved it so much...well...now I have 2. 

The spout is homemade out of brass tube. I made the taper by cutting a wedge out of a large dia. tube and then closing the gap with pliers and soldering it together.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Larry,
The water tower looks just great.
Typical of your work.
I would expect nothing less.

I think you should build a THREE stall engine house.
That way, there is room for my 2-6-6-2T. ;-)

Tom


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Niiiiiice sctratchbuild! Simple and straightforward; a sign of the (past) times. Goes well w/ the oil tank.

Looking forward to the roundhouse.

tbug


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Great water tank!! I will have to check into a pin nailer???


----------

